# I've Never Said Hello



## thelightingmancan (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys, and girls here at the booth, I've been a member here for a long time, but I never said hi. I have been doing lighting and sound for almost seven years, I turned 16 years old on October 16, 2007. I work for the VSA Arts, Loudoun County Chapter, Franklin Park Performing and Visual Arts Center, and Loudoun Valley High School. I average about 400 volunteer hours per year, and have started working with the Loudoun County Fire and Rescue Department at Company 4. I have done over 10 shows so far, mostly with school, and have explored film being an extra in Gods and Generals. I love this website, and use it to get help when I need it, and I will be using it a lot next year when I help teach a technical theatre class we just got approved for next school year. So, now you know some things about me, and I have said "HELLO!"


----------



## thelightingmancan (Feb 20, 2008)

Also, I joined a long time ago as ADavidA, but I never posted anything to my knowledge, then I changed to thelightingmancan some time last year, and got busy in December.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I guess that means I never said Welcome!


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 21, 2008)

erm, welcome back?


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 21, 2008)

For a belated introduction, a belated welcome.

You should know the drill by now...


----------



## thelightingmancan (Feb 21, 2008)

ohhh, yes, I am well aquainted with the drill


----------

